# Garmin Striker 4 "Flasher Option" for Ice Use?



## c. j. stone

I bought one of these to put on my little boat. It has a flasher screen option I thought abt making a portable set up for icing. Anyone ever try it for ice fishing? Just wondering if making it portable is worth the effort?


----------



## Eliminator

By all means yes, especially if you are already familiar with it.
I made a nice portable out of an old Nintendo game cube box.
An extra ducer is nice to have but not necessary you can use the
transom mounted style, it's just gotta hang level in your ice hole.
I have an 90s interphase lcr not high tech but when a fish shows up it
definitely lights up!
A 7ah 12 volt gel. works all day long.
a


----------



## NoWake

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lowrance-hook2-4x-bullet-gps-plotter-fishfinder-with-all-season-pack . The best deal i could find .


----------



## NoWake

NoWake said:


> http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lowrance-hook2-4x-bullet-gps-plotter-fishfinder-with-all-season-pack . The best deal i could find .


 *LOWRANCE Hook-5 Ice Machine*
000-12654-001

Hook-5 Ice Machine, MFG 000-12654-001, fishfinder/chartplotter, with 5 inch color LCD, internal GPS, pre-loaded basemap, CHIRP Mid-Hi 83/200KHz sonar, 500 Watts. Includes ice-fishing transducer and carrying case w/ battery, charger, and tackle boxes.
 ...More




$349.00


----------



## NoWake

*LOWRANCE HOOK2-4X All Season Package* This Item is Brand New
$239.95 GPS4US


----------



## Eliminator

What a coincidence, you got mouthy on here a couple years back and I had to change my username, I was the original "no wake" (no caps lock)
Went to the board over it after getting hate mail, they opted I change my user name, I was a little callused over loosing my identity, thank you very much.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

I've been thinking about buying it for the ice... Amazon has them at 170


----------



## c. j. stone

Good Grief! First off, I Have a new Garmin Striker 4 that I'm trying to get some feedback on using as an Ice flasher from someone who has actually done it(not looking to buy an ice flasher for three times what I paid for this one!-I have an FL-8 that I use a lot if I want proven quality). Now I also got a "conflict" brewing!
PS-Eliminator,since you own a genuine "Cougar Eliminator" classic car(One of which was my first New car in 1969!) think you now have the perfect nickname you could ever have had on this site!


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Good grief, There's plenty of you tube videos about it being used for ice fishing


----------



## c. j. stone

Bass-N-Buck said:


> Good grief, There's plenty of you tube videos about it being used for ice fishing


I don't TRUST those like I do our membership!(who Never stretch the truth!)I once heard of a guy who caught Erie Jumbo perch on plain gold hooks!?


----------



## NoWake

Eliminator said:


> What a coincidence, you got mouthy on here a couple years back and I had to change my username, I was the original "no wake" (no caps lock)
> Went to the board over it after getting hate mail, they opted I change my user name, I was a little callused over loosing my identity, thank you very much.


Wow i never had any conflict with anyone on OGF & would never argue or get mouthy over a name . If it's that serious you can have it .


----------



## NoWake

c. j. stone said:


> I bought one of these to put on my little boat. It has a flasher screen option I thought abt making a portable set up for icing. Anyone ever try it for ice fishing? Just wondering if making it portable is worth the effort?


The kits for making it portable cost more ...battery & charger, bag, ice transducer . Was just giving some advice no harm no foul .


----------



## quackpot

C. J. Here's what I came up with. Yes I have one that I mounted on a gens box I had setting around. I used a piece pool noodle to make a float, bottom had to be cut at a angle. Used a couple zip ties through the mounting hole of the transducer. Used a battery from a power wheel. It picks up a small tungsten really good. Haven't used on ice yet but have from docks with 23' of water. A vexilar will cause interference. If there's anything else I can help you with pm me.


----------



## bustedrod

I use garmins all the time and I use it on the ice. the best setting is A scope and sonar at 77 ... you can actually watch fish rise from the bottm chase your bait . I even chase them up and down lol usually pput mine in a box with a small batt and attatch transducer to side with a dowel rod. the flasher mode is ok if ya like flashers.


----------



## lmbchckn

c. j. stone said:


> I bought one of these to put on my little boat. It has a flasher screen option I thought abt making a portable set up for icing. Anyone ever try it for ice fishing? Just wondering if making it portable is worth the effort?


 Was curious if you've tried using the flasher mode yet? I just picked up the striker 4 portable pack for my canoe, now I'm hoping to get out and try it through the ice.


----------



## Chris Clunk

I agree. Mine works great on the A-scope mode also.


----------



## c. j. stone

lmbchckn said:


> Was curious if you've tried using the flasher mode yet? I just picked up the striker 4 portable pack for my canoe, now I'm hoping to get out and try it through the ice.


No, I haven't tried it yet. Been out a couple times on the ice recently and used my Vex. My primary concern is not having a "puck style" transducer for using on ice. I read a review of the "portable" kit. The reviewer was very critical of the "typical transom mount" style transducer that comes with the kit since hecwanted it for ice fishing! This is "critical" since the transducer HAS to shoot "straight down"! I'll have to play with it before I'm comfortable that it's looking where my lure is! I've used this type transducer before for a conversion to portable before I bought a Vexilar w/ an "Ice-Ducer"


----------



## miked913

I just recently got the striker 5 I did get it with the ice bundle, I have used it on the ice once so far and spent most of the time playing with the settings etc. I love it so far, for me I like the split screen flasher And traditional sonar, best of both worlds. The screen is nice and bright you can really see them good, so far pretty impressed with mine. Good luck I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Bass-N-Buck

Bought the striker 4 portable kit, used it a couple times so far. No problems with the transducer. I liked the sonar screen better than the flasher. Both modes I could see my pin min jig up and down with no delay. While using the sonar i was able to watch fish come out of the weeds to grab my pin min.


----------



## bustedrod

like I said I take my garmin 5 chart plotter off the boat and put it in a box with a little 12 v batt, then attatch the ducer to a little plastic pipe and clamp it to the box to adjust the depth in the hole. 








​


----------



## bustedrod

just a note I don't like the flasher mode, I turn on the A scope and use the sonar mode. I can see my jig in real time and can see jig move 2 inches


----------



## BFG

I don't think I'll ever use the flasher mode on my Elite 5 ice machine. I would much rather see the graph...tells you so much more IMO. 

To each his own...one thing on which we can all agree: ice fishing without electronics is not very wise.


----------



## RStock521

BFG said:


> I don't think I'll ever use the flasher mode on my Elite 5 ice machine. I would much rather see the graph...tells you so much more IMO.
> 
> To each his own...one thing on which we can all agree: ice fishing without electronics is not very wise.


 Have you ever turned on Amplitude Scope? It's kind of best of both worlds. Give it a shot if you haven't yet, you may be surprised.


----------

